# Palmares Artistique a TRUE work of Art and Poetry in motion



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Some of you may remember Art
He is the survivor of my devastating house fire.. 
Some of you may have donated to his vet bill, god bless you !
Here is Art and her are his kids, being shown and winning !
Art is a true miracle !!!
And all of these wins were owner handler wins I might add .. So proud of my guy .. He will be 8 this year and going strong !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is his ad in the stud dog issue of Poodle Variety .. A fitting tribute to a stunning dog


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Here is his ad in the stud dog issue of Poodle Variety .. A fitting tribute to a stunning dog


Sorry not sure why it did not attach before


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is fantastic!

Truly a miracle. I am so glad he is doing so well and passing on his genes for everyone to enjoy. 

Blessings to you!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He is ! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*bigredpoodle*: Just outstanding to witness magnificent Art's story of overcoming disaster, yours too!! :adore:I saw your fabulous ad in the digital edition of_ Poodle Variety_ the other day. It looks lovely_,_ can't wait to get my hardcopy in the mail. (There's nothing like that big, fat Stud issue, is there?!)  What an accomplishment, owner/handler winners--huge admiring kudos to all!! :whoo:Art's offspring are doing him and you proud. roud: Such an inspirational story of poodle love and devotion, it's a joy to see you all coming out winners! Congratulations!! :cheers2:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *bigredpoodle*: Just outstanding to witness magnificent Art's story of overcoming disaster, yours too!! :adore:I saw your fabulous ad in the digital edition of_ Poodle Variety_ the other day. It looks lovely_,_ can't wait to get my hardcopy in the mail. (There's nothing like that big, fat Stud issue, is there?!)  What an accomplishment, owner/handler winners--huge admiring kudos to all!! :whoo:Art's offspring are doing him and you proud. roud: Such an inspirational story of poodle love and devotion, it's a joy to see you all coming out winners! Congratulations!! :cheers2:


Thank you so much and Artie thanks you to .. He is an amazing inspiration of courage and determination .. No one but him thought he would live, for Art there was never any doubt.. He knew I needed him and he fought like a tiger !
I thank God for the blessing on this kind wonderful soul ....


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy to know he is doing good, Sheryl!

Nice ad in PV, too! 

It's a great issue - the biggest in years. If you are a poodle lover, the subscription is really not much at all and you'll get to see beautiful ads of the loveliest poodles.

Great articles, too!

And the following was a not paid advertisement.... 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Tabatha! He is an inspiration to me . And yes he is doing well .. He will be 8 this year.. The time sure flies..
i feel blessed to have gotten such lovely children from Art...
They are truly works of Art in the ring  ...
And now Palmares will have another being shown in Mississippi! The lovely Miss Suri ! 
Soon there will be an Art grandaughter being shown in Southern Arkansas ! 
The future looks pretty bright ..One step at a time ...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Art is a true miracle for sure, Sheryl! The ad is a true testament to him, his offspring and your program. I don't think I've seen one as lovely in the years that I have subscribed to PV. It's perfect!

I love to see all the owner handled reds making marks in the AKC ring!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cavon said:


> Art is a true miracle for sure, Sheryl! The ad is a true testament to him, his offspring and your program. I don't think I've seen one as lovely in the years that I have subscribed to PV. It's perfect!
> 
> I love to see all the owner handled reds making marks in the AKC ring!!!


Thank you Cavon! What a nice thing to say  ..Your kindness has literally Brought tears to my eyes....
I cry everytime I show his daughter..It is so embarrassing...But she is such a miracle to me ...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Those are tears of love and gratitude and anyone who knows what both you and Art endured would certainly understand and shed a tear right along with you.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They really are, tears of gratitude for Art, for Abby and for the blessing that have been bestowed upon me ! ! And Abby loves it so much ! She is darling , and she knows it .... You really do understand what it is like to get out there and show your own dog .. Not an easy task...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Not an easy task, but one I just LOVE!!! I adore my kids and the feelings of joy and accomplishment of having a ribbon handed to you, knowing that you, yourself presented your dog well enough, that their breeding and conformation is of a quality that deserves the win is second to none!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

There is nothing as satisfying for sure.. To prove what you have bred in some way is the best that it gets.....Just showing that you have the confidence to try is amazing ! I enjoy it and it gets me outta the house LOL


----------

